# Chia seeds and increased bleeding.



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I started taking chia seeds as a source of soluable fibre a month or so ago. I take like 1 to 2 sometimes 3 tbsp a day along with consuming a lot of water. I found it really helped my ibs and bowel movements, helped stop blood sugar crashes, and generally keeps me full and energized. 

I have also been having nose bleeds and gum bleeds that I never had before. Apparently they are really high in omega 3s which thin the blood. I bet I could ask my doctor but I bet he would be a clueless dumbass and I would have a much better chance of solving any health problem than he would. Dr dumbass would never make the connection.

Has anyone else had any bleeding when they consumed lots of high omega 3 foods?


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

No but I was taking oil in capsule so probably not as effective. I know a lot of people feed a high amount to animals, especially when they want to add calories without grains, and don't have any noticeable problems. You'd think something would happen when pregnant animals are giving birth after months or years of feeding flax or chia. I wonder if the fact it is often fed with some sunflower seed (high omega 6) makes the difference. My mix for the rabbits, guinea pigs, and chinchillas is 3parts flax to 1 part BOSS(black oil sunflower seed).


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow Noca!

sorry to hear about that. I take chia seeds every morning in my protein drink. No problems here. I didn't think they were THAT high in Omegas.

You probably want to cut back on the dosage, and see what happens?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Noca said:


> Has anyone else had any bleeding when they consumed lots of high omega 3 foods?


No. But I never did chia, just fish and fish pills.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You should find another doctor. Pretty sure gum bleeding can be a bad sign. It might be something else and just coincidental 

And no. My gums bleed a little no matter what because they're not that healthy. But it's always the same no matter what I eat. Any sudden change should be taken seriously.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Did little plants grow out of your body and head?


----------



## teenqueen (May 13, 2015)

I have gone through this before. Chia seeds do give me bleeding gums, although i'm not entirely sure why. I avoid them now which is a pain because they are literally in every protein powder or bar these days. 
I asked around and someone was telling me that there is a concept of 'hot' and 'cold' foods and if too many 'hot' foods are consumed it can cause things like swollen / bleeding gums, nosebleeds. 'Hot; foods would be things like dates, mangoes, peanuts in excess, grapes, parsley,chia seeds, walnuts, olives, olive oil, sunflower seeds and most nuts unless soaked. 

cold foods are things like kefir, cucumbers, yogurt, corn, milk mixed with water... i cant remember the list now 

ive stopped consuming 'hot' foods and my bleeding gums have stopped. also use a mouthwash that stops bleeding gums. a humidifier helps too for nosebleeds.

if youre looking for a source of fiber psyllium husk is good


----------



## Cronauerangelakis (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes you are right I eat chia seeds daily for the omega 3s. They are wonderful and can be added to anything! Good to see you're getting results with the addition.I also get benefit for my gum disease and i didn't contact any Orthodontics.


----------

